# deer hunting and bull in pasture



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll take our 11 yr. old son hunting. We're going to a place on the farm we rent called the Big Oak Ridge. There's some huge tracks on it and every time I take one of the kids we always see deer. A couple of weeks ago during youth season I took him and he shot a button buck.(he thought it was a doe.) Our stand was built by my husband and our oldest son who's 14 now. I went hunting with him also when he was younger. I go with the boys because I love to be in the woods and I get as excited as they do when it comes time to go. But the problem is that to get to the Big Oak Ridge we have to go through the pasture and the cows. One of them is a huge bull. My husband assures me that he won't hurt me but I get this white cold fear when it's time to go. I don't want my son to tell that I'm scared but I'm always terrified. Please don't think I'm stupid but how safe is it to be in a pasture with a bull.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

You should be fine. Most bulls are ornery when the cows are in heat, and this is not the time of year. They are also more curious then anything. They may approach you to see "what" you are, but that is there inquisitive nature. My advice if you are scared move slowly through the area and try not to look scared. Do you know hat kind of breed of bull it is? Typically your Angus, Hereford, and Charlois are very tame and can be pet. Hope this helps....T


----------



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

It's an angus. Thanks for replying. Did I mention that last year when the stand was new the cows (about 20 of them) used our stand as a scratching post? I had them build us a ground blind closer to the house this year but I know our son wants to hunt the oak ridge again so in the morning I'll get up and go back through the pasture.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Who's cows are these. If they aren't yours does the owner know you are hunting near them? All the ranchers I know don't want you near their cattle in fear of spooking them or worse yet, one getting shot. If you spook cattle they can take out fences, break legs.......

Just wondering.


----------



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

We've rented our 5 bedroom home for over 3 yrs. now. It sits on 230 acres of land. When we moved in here we let our love of hunting known to our landlord. There we're 2 other men who were allowed to hunt it also. But when they found out and got upset at our landlord he automatically let them know they wouldn't be hunting here anymore. He knows how we raise our kids to hunt responsibly and we owe alot to the man. Thank you for wondering but we have a great relationship with the cows owners that involves updating him on anything that may come up with the cows(whether they get out, breaks in the fence, etc.) I wish there were more landowners like him in the world.


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I bowhunt and gun hunt deer in pastures with black angus cows and bulls. They never bother me or the deer. The deer usually stay about 15 yds from the cows when the cows are meandering through the trees but I still get real good looks at some "shooters". The only time I had a problem was when i had to cough, and the cows didn't know where the sound came from... they got a little riled up. Started to beller some to "rally" the troops, see there are lots of coyotes in our area. Neighor has trapped 9 already this fall and the remaining ones are very vocal at sundown. As for the cows, I just waited them out and they left, about 10 minutes. Cows have a real short attention span. If the bull is low grunting, he smells at least one cow in heat, but he still won't bother you unless you instigate something. He also just has to know you are there/if he ses you, cows/calves/bulls are curious as cats. This if from 19 years of hunting on the same pasture with about 18 different "batches" of 100 cow/calf pairs and bulls each year.


----------



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, that helps a lot.


----------

